# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Αυξο-μείωση πίεσης σε λεβιτοστάσιο

## βασιληςΜ

καλησπέρα, κάλως σας βρήκα. Έχω μία ερώτηση και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας. Αν κάτι δεν το περιγράφω σωστά συγχωρέστε με αλλά οι γνώσεις μου στο αντικείμενο είναι ελάχιστες.&nbsp; Λοιπόν έχω ξυλολέβητα και το λεβητοστάσιο έχει σύστημα κλειστού κυκλώματος. Η πίεση που γράφει ο μετρητής στον αυτόματο πληρώσεως είναι 1,5bar, η πίεση στο δοχείο διαστολής είναι 1,3 bar, το σπίτι είναι μεζονέτα με κεραμοσκεπή και έχω και ηλιακό τριπλής ενέργειας στη σκεπή. Η απόσταση από το λεβητοστάσιο μέχρι τον ηλιακό είναι περίπου 10 μέτρα. Τη θερμοκρασία του νερού στον λέβητα την έχω ρυθμίσει στους 70 βαθμούς Κελσίου. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν ανάβω τον λέβητα και ζεσταθεί στην αρχή το νερό, στην&nbsp; η πίεση για φτάνει τα 3-3,3 bar, μετά από κανα μισάωρο βέβαια πέφτει στα 2-2,3 bar και όταν κρυώσει το νερό η πίεση επανέρχεται στο 1,5bar. θα έπρεπε να γίνεται αυτό; Μπορεί να δημιουργήσει στο λεβητοστάσιο αυτή η στιγμιαία αύξηση της πίεσης; γιατί τα ασφαλιστικά στο λεβητοστάσιο γράφουν 3bar. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilllis

> καλησπέρα, κάλως σας βρήκα. Έχω μία ερώτηση και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας. Αν κάτι δεν το περιγράφω σωστά συγχωρέστε με αλλά οι γνώσεις μου στο αντικείμενο είναι ελάχιστες.&nbsp; Λοιπόν έχω ξυλολέβητα και το λεβητοστάσιο έχει σύστημα κλειστού κυκλώματος. Η πίεση που γράφει ο μετρητής στον αυτόματο πληρώσεως είναι 1,5bar, η πίεση στο δοχείο διαστολής είναι 1,3 bar, το σπίτι είναι μεζονέτα με κεραμοσκεπή και έχω και ηλιακό τριπλής ενέργειας στη σκεπή. Η απόσταση από το λεβητοστάσιο μέχρι τον ηλιακό είναι περίπου 10 μέτρα. Τη θερμοκρασία του νερού στον λέβητα την έχω ρυθμίσει στους 70 βαθμούς Κελσίου. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν ανάβω τον λέβητα και ζεσταθεί στην αρχή το νερό, στην&nbsp; η πίεση για φτάνει τα 3-3,3 bar, μετά από κανα μισάωρο βέβαια πέφτει στα 2-2,3 bar και όταν κρυώσει το νερό η πίεση επανέρχεται στο 1,5bar. θα έπρεπε να γίνεται αυτό; Μπορεί να δημιουργήσει στο λεβητοστάσιο αυτή η στιγμιαία αύξηση της πίεσης; γιατί τα ασφαλιστικά στο λεβητοστάσιο γράφουν 3bar. Ευχαριστώ.


Τσεκαρε το δοχειο διαστολης αν εχει αερα.

----------


## tomis

Το δοχείο διαστολής όντος για σένα, να έχει πίεση  όταν είναι κρύο  1,3bar. 
Για να την  μετρήσεις πρέπει να το αποσυνδέσεις από το δίκτυο κλειστού κυκλώματος   ,  ή   , να μηδενίσεις την πίεση του νερού στο κλειστό κύκλωμα, δηλαδή να  κλείσεις τον διακόπτη πλήρωσης του δικτύου και να ανοίξεις τον διακόπτη  εκκένωσης του δικτύου κλειστού κυκλώματος ώστε να μηδενιστεί  η πίεση .
Τότε θα  έχεις μηδενική πίεση στο κλειστό κύκλωμα και θα μετρήσεις την πίεση του  δοχείου διαστολής από την βαλβίδα πλήρωσης αέρος του δοχείου .
Αν δεν  έχεις ένδειξη,τότε , ή  έχει χαθεί ο αέρας του δοχείου και πρέπει να τον  αναπληρώσεις (1,3bar) , ή ,όταν  βγαίνει νερό από την βαλβίδα πλήρωσης  αέρος του δοχείου ,τότε έχει τρυπήσει η μεμβράνη και πρέπει να αλλάξεις  δοχείο.
Λογικό είναι η πίεση να ανεβαίνει λίγο(1,5+0,3) αλλά να μην φτάνει τα 3bar.

----------

